# Huskee 22 ton splitter engine oil



## DickRussell (Sep 25, 2014)

I've gone through a thread here on this splitter, and I can get it locally from Tractor Supply for a grand, sold as "County Line" brand (the same as Huskee, from what I've read - correct if wrong). I'm thinking I might just spring for one. On reading the owner's manual, for the Kohler engine it says use 5W-30 oil below 32 F or 10W-30 above 32 or 30W above 50 F. Well, no one is going to change out the oil just when the temp drops or goes up, so what would you do? I suspect I'd be using it above 32 F, even above 50, and not often below 32. I imagine, then, that the right oil would be 10W-30 as a best fit overall for my envisioned use. Thoughts?


----------



## KD0AXS (Sep 25, 2014)

Rotella T6 5W-40 is what I use in most of my small engines year round. Great stuff.

However, small engines like this really are not picky. You could run pretty much anything in them and not have any problems. Any 10W-30 would work just fine for you.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 25, 2014)

I run 10W-30 in everything. Including my 26 year old splitter and my generators. I have never had a small engine failure. After sitting out in the shed in the wind and snow with the weather in the teens for two weeks 20 years ago I did have to put a hot plate under the engine on my garden tractor for a couple of hours one time.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 25, 2014)

Today's synthetic multigrade oils are designed to protect over a BROAD temperature range.  Below is a scan from the manual for my 2009 build Huskee log splitter with B&S engine.  I actually have synthetic 5W-30 around for a bunch of other engines, so it goes in my splitter engine.  I'll operate that splitter from 20*F to 90*F weather with the same oil.

I'd have no reservations about putting it in your engine if I owned it.  As always, you deviate from the recommendations in your owners manual at your own risk.

EDIT:  changed -20 to 20.  Thanks BB!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 25, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> I'll operate that splitter from -20...



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## RAVinMetrowest (Sep 25, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> Today's synthetic multigrade oils are designed to protect over BROAD temperature range.  Below is a scan from my 2009 build Huskee log splitter with B&S engine.  I actually have synthetic 5W-30 around for a bunch of other engines, so it goes in my splitter engine.  I'll operate that splitter from -20 to 90*F weather with the same oil.
> 
> I'd have no reservations about putting it in your engine if I owned it.  As always, you deviate from the recommendations in your owners manual at your own risk.


X2


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 26, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



Oops, meant to be +20, lol!  Fixed it.  Thanks BB!

I'd stay in bed at -20.


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 26, 2014)

I run 10w-30 in mine. Don't forget to change the oil after the first 5 hours or so.....ignored mine, ended up blowin' the motor after about 40 hours of run time.


----------



## SawdustSA (Sep 26, 2014)

More important than quality of oil is to do a frequent oil changes in the beginning.  You will be surprised how much metallic particles are floating around after a few hours.

Edit Beer Belly beat me to it.


----------



## lindnova (Sep 27, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> Rotella T6 5W-40 is what I use in most of my small engines year round. Great stuff.
> 
> However, small engines like this really are not picky. You could run pretty much anything in them and not have any problems. Any 10W-30 would work just fine for you.



I have been using 5w40 also.  Found Delo 5w40 at walmart and have been using that in the Kubota Diesel and also the small engines.  If you are over or close to 32° 10W30 would be fine especially for the first change to get the metal particles out, then I would recommend a synthetic.  A synthetic 5w30/40 will be much easier to start when cold.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 29, 2014)

That splitter usually goes on sale frequently at TSC for $100.00 off. Keep your eyes open for a sale.


----------



## FWest (Sep 29, 2014)

I just serviced my snow blower, reading the manual, 0W-30 would cover use down to -40 F. So if you intend on using your equipment in very low temperatures, splitter or snow blower I would consider using 0W-30. I have been using 5w-30 synthetic in all my outdoor equipment but will go with 0W if operating in the extreme cold.

Reading on 0W-30   http://www.zddplus.com/TechBrief13 - Oil Viscosity.pdf


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 29, 2014)

lindnova said:


> I have been using 5w40 also.  Found Delo 5w40 at walmart and have been using that in the Kubota Diesel and also the small engines.  If you are over or close to 32° 10W30 would be fine especially for the first change to get the metal particles out, then I would recommend a synthetic.  A synthetic 5w30/40 will be much easier to start when cold.


 
Are you sure you found delo 5-40? Delo is chevrons regular diesel engine oil. It should be a non synthetic 15-40. Good oil. I use it in my tractor too.

For almost everything else I stick with rotella t6 synthetic 5-40 from walmart. The truck uses 15 or 16 quarts of the stuff but it made a huge difference in the cold weather.


----------



## KD0AXS (Sep 29, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Are you sure you found delo 5-40? Delo is chevrons regular diesel engine oil. It should be a non synthetic 15-40. Good oil. I use it in my tractor too.
> 
> For almost everything else I stick with rotella t6 synthetic 5-40 from walmart. The truck uses 15 or 16 quarts of the stuff but it made a huge difference in the cold weather.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 29, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


>


 
Good for them joining the sythetic crowd. I had to switch to rotella when I wanted to go synth.


----------

